# seattle extradition laws



## dime (Oct 13, 2008)

does anyone know if seattle will extradite from portland or eugene for a misdominer probabation violation?


----------



## Dameon (Oct 14, 2008)

Generally, for misdemeanors, you'll only get extradited within the state. It's too expensive to ship you all over the place.


----------



## dime (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i had a fixed-blade knife which was illegal


----------



## macks (Oct 14, 2008)

i didn't know fixed-blades were illegal in seattle. and i was walking about with one on my belt for a bit. sounds pretty minor.


----------



## finn (Oct 14, 2008)

macks said:


> i didn't know fixed-blades were illegal in seattle. and i was walking about with one on my belt for a bit. sounds pretty minor.



I believe the law is any knife with a blade over 3-1/2 inches long is considered an illegal weapon to carry around. It's a gross misdemeanor.


----------



## marc (Oct 16, 2008)

I got 2 tickets in austin,tx one for illegal camping and one for possession of alcohol in a park. i never went to the court dates so now i have warrants there. someone told me i can be in texas as long as im not caught in travis county. does anyone know if thats true or will i get taken in anywhere in texas?


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 16, 2008)

marc said:


> I got 2 tickets in austin,tx one for illegal camping and one for possession of alcohol in a park. i never went to the court dates so now i have warrants there. someone told me i can be in texas as long as im not caught in travis county. does anyone know if thats true or will i get taken in anywhere in texas?



I guess it is fitting enough to just say... Ya don't mess with Texas. 

I'd play it safe and avoid it, or just not carry id and use a name of your friend while in Tx.


----------



## macks (Oct 16, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> I believe that is only if it is concealed on you or in your back



Once it's in your back you have a whole new set of problems... =/


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 16, 2008)

misd crimes are only extriditable within the state the crime happened. this is cause u have to have a governor's warrant to haul u across a state line. the law deals with interstate compact on detainers if ur into long, dry reading. many states won't haul u very far on misd's as in the case of texas as it costs too much $. fed crimes, such as getting tickets in the parks/forests are exempted as the feds have a trip called pendant jurisdiction. good hunting!


----------



## wildmAn47 (Oct 16, 2008)

in ur back?...as in like...in ur backpack?...i figured then u'd be allowed to have one?!?..i dont really get the whole concealed weapon thing..like...i have this really good fixed blade knife,its really useful i planned on carrying that with me wen i travel..but its like...a 7 inch blade,and then carrying like a multi-tool...or...would that be a bad idea?..i was just gonna keep the 7inch blade like in my backpack or something?..that sucks


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 16, 2008)

macks said:


> Once it's in your back you have a whole new set of problems... =/



Be it the impending hospital visit or the "friend" you now have to get even with.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 20, 2008)

Illinois sheriff sergeant took possession of my girlfriend's knife (the non-folding one with a 6" blade) when he put us in the back of the patrol car for a ride to the bus stn., where he returned it to her.
I think it could be confiscated as illegal, but her plan is to argue the need for it as a young female hitchhiking (sometimes) alone.
The douchebag state trooper in Nebraska kicked us off the hitchin' spot without any mention of it, though he surely saw it w/ her bag.

So maybe it is legal if unconcealed, if displayed - 'course, displaying a gun isn't legal, can't just walk into a supermarket with a shotgun in your hands.


----------

